
Show HN: Ingage – Reward your live stream instantly for free - ko3us
https://get.incent.com/ingage
======
mamurphy
Your landing page should have, at minimum, a description of the product or a
relevant video (maybe this one
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX0A9odwZ5U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX0A9odwZ5U))
before your ask for signups. I don't stream right now, so I have no incentive
to sign up for this.

But I occasionally watch streams. Maybe I could recommend this to a streamer I
watch. I imagine many people in my shoes would just close the tab at
[https://get.incent.com/ingage](https://get.incent.com/ingage) when it
requires a log in. Maybe also some streamers, your target demographic, would
close the tab if they are skeptical about giving a log in to a product they
know nothing about.

That youtube video isn't ideal, maybe you have a better once, since it feels
like it could be 30 seconds and the first half is the noisier half.

------
ko3us
Hey HN Community :) Co-Founder here at Incent.

So Ingage is a product that we've been working on for a while now. It came
about to help a way for live streamers like my friends reward their audience
and thank them for watching and supporting.

So traditionally, many live stream platforms only allow the audience to donate
"bits" or "bobs" back to the streamer. Sometimes it's real $ but in most cases
its just some random thing that has no real value. It's pretty good that they
are getting something, but we thought there has to be a better way to help
streamers and influencers give back to their community too.

So we build Ingage. It's our engagement platform between streamers and their
audiences.

Its completely free to join and use. What does it do? \- It allows a streamer
to create a campaign. Campaigns are the time blocks that they are going to
stream. \- When a streamer creates a campaign, we automatically generate a set
of codes that we call "Drop Codes". \- Then the magic is that we provide a
special add on that they can use on OBS, Streamlabs OBS or XSplit (these are
broadcast tools). \- When they add the add-on our software takes care of the
rest. \- Viewers see a banner that shows the drop codes at random times during
their live stream. \- Viewers go to
[https://get.incent.com](https://get.incent.com) and are able to enter that
code and redeem is instantly for some $$ value of the Incent crypto-currency
that is currently traded on exchanges globally. \- The streamer is able to
instantly reward their audience! \- The streamer gets real time stats about
who is redeeming and earning rewards on their live stream and as a result
their engagement in the live stream is buzzing. \- This isn't a new streaming
platform. Instead its a service for streamers and viewers to help make the
streaming ecosystem more vibrant. \- Ingage works on any streaming platform:
Twitch, Mixer, DLive, Facebook Live!

It's currently live and working on some awesome streams at the moment.

We have several new features coming down the pipeline too like donations,
verification badges, more display overlays, dark mode and most importantly are
currently working to make it possible for streamer to earn an income from
using Incent completely free.

I would love to get your feedback about it. If you are a streamer, test it
out! It's completely free!

------
ko3us
Actually that’s a very good point. The actual landing page is
[https://incent.com/streamers](https://incent.com/streamers)

